# How Do I Do This?



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

OK im totally stumped on this one.

i run my server now with 

apache,my sql and phpmyadmin (php)

how do i make it so i can host my friends site and his forum. i think i know how to host the forum its just the index.html or index.php

i think to host his forum i simply make a file in c:\ called like

c:\Forumer (This is an example)
then i goto apache and make a alias

and i think i do the same for the index and all the other pages
goto c:\ and make like c:\Serverman (this is an example) and make an
alias in apache and then just insert my index.html into it....

please correct me if im wrong but i think thats how you would do it.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Just give him a FTP account and an empty database with a new user and password. Then he can install his forum on that using the FTP and DB.

BMR777


----------



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

how do i give him a ftp account?


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Does Apache have FTP built in? If not, you need an FTP Server program. Quick and Easy FTP Server  is a great free app for this.

When you set it up, just make your friend's home directory the same as it is on Apache. Then use Quick and Easy FTP for FTP Connections, and use Apache to serve the HTML/PHP.

BMR777


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

FTP is not what is needed here, I'm afraid. 

When you installed Apache, you should have picked the place for the DocumentRoot, that is, the place where the server takes files from. 

Your friends files will need to go there. If you want, you can put them in a subfolder. And you need a LOT more than an index.php to run a forum. You need to put ALL the files that come with that forum in there. Once all the files are there, visit the URL of the site (or if you put it in a subfolder, visit yoururl.com/subfolder) to see it. 

If you want your friend to put his files there instead of you, then you should follow BMR77s advice about an FTP server...


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You will need to edit the httpd.conf (Apache config file) and locate the VirtualHost section at the bottom. This will need to be properly modified. You'll also need PHP installed as most forum software is PHP based.

Once the forum software is copied into the DocumentRoot, edit the config.php file and set the database username/password/database name (this is assuming you've already created this through mySQL). From there, visit your site and locate the install.php script (most call it install.php).


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't worry about it anymore, i helped him fix it

What he needed to do was to extract phpbb again into a new directory (in c:\), create an alias for it, i set up a database, and then installed it for him


----------

